# Custom Hearse Plates



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ok, i got my perm., registration so i can order custom plates for mini hearse now.
Need suggestions. Heres the guidelines. 7 Spaces total one Must be a space,
not at the beging or end so like bury it, corps 1, etc. Give me some ideas.
Wont use the widely used lst ride though.
thanks.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

so far got
BURY IT
CORPSE 1
VAC NCY
EM BALM
6FT DWN
Rot in
Bury Me


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

You have to have a space in there?

UNDRTKR
HAUNTD


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ride 4U


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I like 6FT DWN.
.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> You have to have a space in there?
> 
> UNDRTKR
> HAUNTD


yeh, the space will apperar as the small state logo


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

so far got
BURY IT
CORPSE 1
VAC NCY
EM BALM
6FT DWN
Rot in
Bury Me
Ride 4U
Haunt ed


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

body bus?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

B Afraid?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Kill er?
Shiv er?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Limo 4 1
SLAB CAB
LST RIDE
DEAD SLD


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

i like 6FT DWN or LST RIDE..... lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I couldnt think how to shorten the word casket but if you peeps can what about casket cab


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Johnny when we find yours can we make one for me too, huh huh can we/??


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

maybe ckt cab?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sorry, 7 digets includes a space if i forgot to mention.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Ur Next


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

why do you have to have the space? We have the same thing here on our plates and they just leave off the decoration on the vanity plates. Dont they do that there?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell 4u


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like SLB CAB personally


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I also liked BDY BUS and DED SLD


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

so far got

BURY IT
CORPSE 1
VAC NCY
EM BALM
6FT DWN---oh man...taken in my state...arghh
Rot in
Bury Me
Ride 4U
Haunt ed
UR Next---nope taken in my state

7 digits, includes the space


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im DEAD is availabe too


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

go with IM DEAD!!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I 8 Brain

Me Dead

Un Dead


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

also got,
R.I.P
R U NEXT
YR NEXT


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!! Whats wrong with BDY BUS or SLB CAB? or UR DEAD


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good ones. Brainstorms keep on striking though.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I Rot 2
U Rot 2
I8 Dirt
U8 Dirt
Im Dead
Ur Dead
Un Dead
No Life
Go Away
Not Ded
8 Death
I8 Zomb
Ur Done


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

DTH AW8 
CUN HEL
CUN 666
IWA NTU

...still thinkin


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Drt Nap
Grv Car
Grv Cab
Repr 4u
Ur Fnrl
1ded Gy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

back 4u
be bk 4u
wrm fud -worm food
ded gys- dead guys
wslabm- we slab em
cr8td- crated
cfn cr8 -coffin crate


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

If this is by popular vote I pick:

1031's : DTH AW8
or
Morbius: DRT NAP

Those are my two cents.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I need to compile them all now and make one hugh list of whats available out here. Then ill post the list and we vote. I love everyones help, thanks again.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

free me?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

no worries if u seen me post the car for sale, plate will go on new on or this one, so keep em coming.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

dth lvr
ded lvr


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you have picks?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

Dth Dlr


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

GRM RPR
WRM FRM
STIFF 1
COLD 1
CHILLY
M BALM
4ML DHD (cryptic, but a few will get it!)


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

GET NBOX
RUREADY
WHOSNXT
LOSTSOL heh
BODYBGS Mine all Mine!
TMBSTON
GRRRRRRR I just looked up the New York requirements for vanity plates and of course johnny was right....Can only have 6 digits and a space..... STOOPID

so just for them
FK NYDM


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

W8n Onu


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

LYF SUX (not original, but a good one.)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GAM OVR (Game Over)
THE END


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Revenant said:


> 4ML DHD (cryptic, but a few will get it!)


Formaldahyde...LOL! I work in a lab.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Lol I wouldn't have gotten that one...
But that's a good one!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was going to say DRT NAP but it was mentioned already.

TOES UP


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's mine from when I had a hearse....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, that's a good one Bob!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

6FTUNDR
HSNHRSE
SKULRNR
BDYWGN
IGOR 1

-Mike


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

BOB...that was freaking hilarious


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

I BRYEM
DYN 2GN
DRT NAP


Michael


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> BOB...that was freaking hilarious


I had a web site and everything.

http://hearsefactory.com/restinpetes/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love your graphics, man.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bob that is shear genious...I LOVE IT.. I want it. OMG...GREAT WORK


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Turtle and Sickie! That site was from a fit of craziness while pulling all nighters at computer game company I worked for 12 years ago. Over the years I got a lot of email from funeral directors loling at it. One told me his embalming crew sang my jingle while they were working. That was flattering and creepy as hell at the same time...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay Johnny Im gunna steal this thread for my own hearse. I also have..
TRTLWGN
TRTL666
TRTLHRS
TRTLMBL

Thanks to hauntie, wes and randy. If i forgot anyone sorry. I would love to have something unique that goes with turtle, but not much does. I mean turtles dont make you think scary so just a basic name is cool too like the ones in this post.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ZMBTRTL (zombieturtle)
DEDTRTL (deadturtle)
TRTL RIP


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob Andrews said:


> I had a web site and everything.
> 
> http://hearsefactory.com/restinpetes/


I laughed so hard that the soda I was drinking at the time is now all over the keyboard and monitor. That's truly hilarious.

Craig


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I know isnt it. I had to go back and watch it again BOB.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Formaldahyde...LOL! I work in a lab.


Could just put 'HCHO'.

That's what is going on the hood cowl of my coach once I start modifications.... "HCHO Injected".... (then I just wait for the questions to start )

My plate: RIP86
RIP = Ride in Peace
86 = year of coach, but (appropriately) could also be 'to bury' (86'ed)


----------

